# Spalted wood



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have about 400 bd ft of spalted maple and sycamore.Was wondering if there is anything different I need to do before, during or after kiln drying?It's all cut 5/4.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not really. As far as drying it will dry just like any other wood, actually easier/flatter from my experience. That goes for air or kiln dried. Once the wood gets to a certain moisture % (gonna say 20%--anyone who knows better feel free to correct me) the spalt dies so you don't have to worry about further "degrade".


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Once the wood gets to a certain moisture % (gonna say 20%--anyone who knows better feel free to correct me). . . .


I hate to correct you in the open forum but actually it's 20.904672% but it's good to see you finally erring on the side of "conservatism". :laughing:

Rick, the only thing you need to do different than non-spalted wood is . . . . . . charge more $$$ :yes:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

that's a difference I can handle.Some how, I just had a feeling that when Daren left himself open and vulnerableTTs evil twin would jump on it:laughing:.
Stopping further degradation was mymain concern,but I wondered what strange unforseen things might happen.I get my share of those. 
Thanks,
Rick


----------

